# 2016 AfricaRaw photosafari by "old age adventurers" has started posting



## oldageadventurer (Jun 23, 2016)

This year our self drive photographic safari was 3 months long from February to May. We chose these dates to coincide with our 50th class reunion at Wits Medical School in Johannesburg. We visited Kgalagadi Transfrontier Park & Etosha National Park, & ended the trip by crossing Botswana quickly for a brief first visit to Pilanesberg Game Reserve. The KTFP & Etosha had areas that were very dry. We saw lots of game, but most dramatic were the scenes after short heavy rains resulted in explosions of yellow flowers (dubbltjies- Tribulus zeyheri). We have now started posting in www.africaraw.com the photos from the Rooiputs camp area. We will then complete KTFP before starting on Etosha & Pilanesberg.


----------



## Click (Jun 23, 2016)

WOW! Great pictures. 8)


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 23, 2016)

Great impressions! 

I like the pictures from the waterhole. 
The reflections and the animals quenching their thirst make these pictures really alive.

And the lions portrait says: if he could speak, he had some stories to tell. 

Lovely.


Edit: some misspelling


----------



## edoorn (Jun 23, 2016)

fantastic! These places are high on my wish list to do a self drive for a couple of weeks, so the tips on your site are quite useful too  

Do you think it's a doable trip as a tourist, renting a 4x4?


----------



## oldageadventurer (Jun 23, 2016)

Thank you all for the kind words. Marianne & I appreciate it very much.
We started off 12 years without any experience at all. Do a short course 4x4 driving, hire a reliable car, & go to easier places first e.g. Etosha & the KTFP. Also stay in fenced camps in the beginning. Our "tips" sections do illustrate the stupid things beginners (us) can get up to. Essential to buy or rent a satellite telephone if you also going to do it on your own! That saved us a number of times e.g. car break downs, illness, & being stuck in a river, as well as just for contact with family


----------



## Eldar (Jun 23, 2016)

Fantastic! What a portfolio! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jun 23, 2016)

Yes very good stuff. I remember last year's trip on this forum.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi Howard and Marianne. 
I was trying to work out how to say what I thought and then read Maximillian's post, I think he summed up my thoughts very nicely. 

Cheers, Graham. 



Maximilian said:


> Great impressions!
> 
> I like the pichtures from the waterhole.
> The reflections and the animals quenching their thirst make these pictures really alive.
> ...


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi edoorn. 
I can't help you with the Africa bit, but the 4x4 bit I may be able to, adding to what oldageadventurer said, hire a 4x4 locally and get off the beaten track, learn how to self recover or find a local 4x4 club and get their help with tips and tricks. You have no idea how lonely you can be once your 4x4 becomes stuck even when civilisation is a 20 minute walk away until you have done it, got the T shirt! ;D Much easier to learn with backup than in the middle of your holiday. 

Cheers, Graham. 



edoorn said:


> fantastic! These places are high on my wish list to do a self drive for a couple of weeks, so the tips on your site are quite useful too
> 
> Do you think it's a doable trip as a tourist, renting a 4x4?


----------



## dslrdummy (Jun 24, 2016)

Great portfolio and website. You have a great life and thanks for sharing.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 24, 2016)

dslrdummy said:


> Great portfolio and website. You have a great life and thanks for sharing.


Took the words right out of my mouth 8)


----------



## scottkinfw (Jun 24, 2016)

Awesome captures. I really enjoyed the slide show. Great job to say the least.

I can't wait to go in August.

Keep the posts coming.

sek


----------



## Maximilian (Jun 24, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> ... then read Maximillian's post, I think he summed up my thoughts very nicely.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


You're really welcome to copy those


----------



## canon1dxman (Jun 24, 2016)

Lovely, brings back many happy memories of recent trips.

If you want to get a taste for SA safaris, go to Youtube and search for safari live or go to wild earth.tv. Twice daily 3 hour live safari transmissions from Sabi Sabi courtesy of National Geographic.


----------



## scottkinfw (Sep 9, 2016)

Very nice! I'll add my South Africa shots to the mix.
These are also for my good friend Eldar, who ripped me a new one because I don't post enough for him. Eldar, enjoy!


----------



## Eldar (Sep 9, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> Very nice! I'll add my South Africa shots to the mix.
> These are also for my good friend Eldar, who ripped me a new one because I don't post enough for him. Eldar, enjoy!


Thank you for that Lovely images!
I'm off to Tanzania in 2 weeks, so I hope I'll have something to share also!


----------



## eml58 (Sep 10, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> Very nice! I'll add my South Africa shots to the mix.
> These are also for my good friend Eldar, who ripped me a new one because I don't post enough for him. Eldar, enjoy!



Looks like the "Bicycle Crossing Male" from Mala Mala.

Great stuff, look forward to seeing more Scott.


----------



## Click (Sep 10, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> Very nice! I'll add my South Africa shots to the mix.
> These are also for my good friend Eldar, who ripped me a new one because I don't post enough for him. Eldar, enjoy!




Very nice series, Scott. I especially like the last picture. Well done.


----------



## Grant Atkinson (Oct 17, 2016)

scottkinfw said:


> Very nice! I'll add my South Africa shots to the mix.
> These are also for my good friend Eldar, who ripped me a new one because I don't post enough for him. Eldar, enjoy!


Really like the first 'Resting leopard' Scott, as well as the possessive lioness with her giraffe! Excellent wildlife images..and thanks for sharing.
Grant


----------



## scottkinfw (Oct 19, 2016)

Grant Atkinson said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice! I'll add my South Africa shots to the mix.
> ...



Thank you Grant.
Enjoyed the trip to S Africa. I thought of you when I was there. Wonderful place.

sek


----------



## oldageadventurer (Jan 3, 2017)

Illness unfortunately delayed reasons delayed our postings after the Kgalagadi portfolio. But I have spent last two weeks loading up the pictures my wife took in Etosha in our 2016 trip. She edited them in Lightroom. There are already over 100 and I am now finishing the last ones. Have a look via our www.Africaraw.com web site or go directly to the Etosha 2016 portfolio at http://www.africaraw.com/WildlifePhotography/2016-Photographic-Safari/2016-Etosha-National-Park/


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jan 3, 2017)

oldageadventurer said:


> Illness unfortunately delayed reasons delayed our postings after the Kgalagadi portfolio. But I have spent last two weeks loading up the pictures my wife took in Etosha in our 2016 trip. She edited them in Lightroom. There are already over 100 and I am now finishing the last ones. Have a look via our www.Africaraw.com web site or go directly to the Etosha 2016 portfolio at http://www.africaraw.com/WildlifePhotography/2016-Photographic-Safari/2016-Etosha-National-Park/



Love the sequences!

Jack


----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2017)

Very nice series. 8) Well done, oldageadventurer.


----------



## scottkinfw (Jan 4, 2017)

eml58 said:


> scottkinfw said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice! I'll add my South Africa shots to the mix.
> ...



Amazing Edward. It was exactly Bicycle. Great eye!

Post some pics with your new camera!

Happy New Year all.

Scott


----------



## JOSH1992 (Feb 25, 2017)

scottkinfw said:


> Very nice! I'll add my South Africa shots to the mix.
> These are also for my good friend Eldar, who ripped me a new one because I don't post enough for him. Eldar, enjoy!



Beautiful pics! How far away was you when you took the shot?


----------

